# 300 MB of apps, 1.1 GB memory used.

## dE_logics

I'm failing to understand what is consuming my memory on one of my machines - 

```
USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND

root         1  0.0  0.0   4084   112 ?        Ss   11:53   0:01 init [3]  

root         2  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    11:53   0:00 [kthreadd]

root         3  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    11:53   0:00 [ksoftirqd/0]

root         6  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    11:53   0:00 [migration/0]

root         7  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    11:53   0:00 [migration/1]

root         9  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    11:53   0:00 [ksoftirqd/1]

root        11  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   11:53   0:00 [khelper]

root       145  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    11:53   0:01 [sync_supers]

root       147  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    11:53   0:00 [bdi-default]

root       149  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   11:53   0:00 [kblockd]

root       289  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   11:53   0:00 [ata_sff]

root       299  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    11:53   0:00 [khubd]

root       433  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    11:53   0:15 [kswapd0]

root       497  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        SN   11:53   0:04 [khugepaged]

root       498  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    11:53   0:00 [fsnotify_mark]

root       516  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   11:53   0:00 [xfs_mru_cache]

root       518  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   11:53   0:00 [xfslogd]

root       519  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   11:53   0:00 [xfsdatad]

root       520  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   11:53   0:00 [xfsconvertd]

root       522  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   11:53   0:00 [crypto]

root       545  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   11:53   0:00 [ttm_swap]

root       581  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    11:53   0:00 [scsi_eh_0]

root       584  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    11:53   0:00 [scsi_eh_1]

root       587  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    11:53   0:00 [scsi_eh_2]

root       590  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    11:53   0:00 [scsi_eh_3]

root       594  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    11:53   0:02 [kworker/u:3]

root       595  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    11:53   0:00 [kworker/u:4]

root       660  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   11:53   0:00 [hd-audio0]

root       728  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   11:53   0:00 [reiserfs]

root      3910  0.0  0.0  12732   220 ?        S<s  11:53   0:00 /sbin/udevd --daemon

root      4344  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    11:53   0:00 [kjournald]

root      4345  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    11:53   0:00 [xfsbufd/sda10]

101       4549  0.0  0.0  20072   844 ?        Ss   11:53   0:03 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --system

root      4574  0.0  0.0 188436   460 ?        Ssl  11:54   0:00 /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon

root      4645  0.0  0.0 125356   384 ?        Sl   11:54   0:00 /usr/libexec/polkitd

root      4648  0.0  0.1 163344  1024 ?        Ssl  11:54   0:00 /usr/sbin/NetworkManager --pid-file /var/run/NetworkManager.pid

root      4665  0.0  0.0  26636    44 ?        Ss   11:54   0:00 kdm

root      4674  0.0  0.0  67912   368 ?        S    11:54   0:00 /usr/sbin/modem-manager

root      4686  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    11:54   0:04 [flush-8:0]

de        4714  0.0  0.0  57956   100 ?        Ssl  11:54   0:00 fusecompress

root      4808  0.0  0.0   8400    52 ?        S    11:54   0:00 /sbin/dhcpcd -B -K -L -G -c /usr/libexec/nm-dhcp-client.action -h OLD_BROKEN_LAP eth0

root      4897  0.0  0.0 119380   476 ?        Sl   11:54   0:00 /usr/libexec/upowerd

root      4959  0.0  0.1  49408   976 ?        Sl   11:54   0:02 /usr/libexec/udisks-daemon

root      4972  0.0  0.0  40772    44 ?        S    11:54   0:00 udisks-daemon: not polling any devices

root      4997  0.0  0.0   6180    48 tty1     Ss+  11:54   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux

root      4998  0.0  0.0   6180    48 tty2     Ss+  11:54   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

root      4999  0.0  0.0   6180    48 tty3     Ss+  11:54   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

root      5000  0.0  0.0   6180    48 tty4     Ss+  11:54   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

root      5001  0.0  0.0   6180    48 tty5     Ss+  11:54   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

root      5002  0.0  0.0   6180    48 tty6     Ss+  11:54   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

root      5413  0.0  0.0  12728   348 ?        S<   12:03   0:00 /sbin/udevd --daemon

root      5414  0.0  0.0  12892    40 ?        S<   12:03   0:00 /sbin/udevd --daemon

root      5924  2.8  3.2 128260 29168 tty7     Ss+  12:25   7:03 /usr/bin/X -br -novtswitch -quiet -tst :0 vt7 -nolisten tcp -auth

root      5927  0.0  0.0  62464    52 ?        S    12:25   0:00 -:0

de        5946  0.0  0.0   9432    44 ?        Ss   12:25   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/bin/startkde

de        5955  0.0  0.0  26356    44 ?        S    12:25   0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session

de        5956  0.0  0.1  20712  1212 ?        Ss   12:25   0:02 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 5 --print-address 7 --session

de        6006  0.0  0.1 258020  1656 ?        Ss   12:25   0:00 kdeinit4: kdeinit4 Running...     

de        6007  0.0  0.3 262044  3224 ?        S    12:25   0:00 kdeinit4: klauncher [kdeinit] --fd=8

de        6009  0.0  0.5 513188  4628 ?        Sl   12:25   0:04 kdeinit4: kded4 [kdeinit]         

de        6016  0.0  0.2 339288  2596 ?        S    12:25   0:01 kdeinit4: kglobalaccel [kdeinit]  

de        6024  0.0  0.0   4060    44 ?        S    12:25   0:00 kwrapper4 ksmserver

de        6025  0.0  0.1 416560  1708 ?        Sl   12:25   0:00 kdeinit4: ksmserver [kdeinit]     

de        6027  1.1  2.2 668916 20256 ?        Sl   12:25   2:47 kwin

de        6029  0.0  0.1 255764  1716 ?        S    12:25   0:00 /usr/bin/kactivitymanagerd

de        6032  0.0  1.0 661240  9004 ?        Sl   12:25   0:04 /usr/bin/knotify4

de        6035  0.3  3.8 893892 34156 ?        Sl   12:25   0:53 kdeinit4: plasma-desktop [kdeinit]

de        6038  0.0  0.0   4424   416 ?        S    12:25   0:03 ksysguardd

de        6042  0.0  0.1 246956  1704 ?        S    12:25   0:00 /usr/bin/kuiserver

de        6047  0.0  0.1 135236  1220 ?        Sl   12:25   0:00 /usr/bin/akonadi_control

de        6049  0.0  0.2 233140  2044 ?        Sl   12:25   0:01 akonadiserver

de        6056  0.0  0.1 221024  1272 ?        Sl   12:25   0:00 /usr/bin/akonadi_agent_launcher akonadi_maildir_resource akonadi_maildir_resource_11

de        6057  0.0  0.1 280516  1564 ?        S    12:25   0:00 /usr/bin/akonadi_maildispatcher_agent --identifier akonadi_maildispatcher_agent

de        6058  0.0  0.1 352244  1672 ?        Sl   12:25   0:00 /usr/bin/akonadi_nepomuk_calendar_feeder --identifier akonadi_nepomuk_calendar_feeder

de        6059  0.0  0.1 284000  1664 ?        Sl   12:25   0:00 /usr/bin/akonadi_nepomuk_contact_feeder --identifier akonadi_nepomuk_contact_feeder

de        6060  0.0  0.2 377912  2528 ?        Sl   12:25   0:01 /usr/bin/akonadi_nepomuk_email_feeder --identifier akonadi_nepomuk_email_feeder

de        6069  0.0  0.0 130276    52 ?        S    12:25   0:00 /usr/bin/nepomukserver

de        6084  0.0  0.1 346448  1260 ?        S    12:25   0:02 kdeinit4: kaccess [kdeinit]       

de        6091  0.0  2.9 831512 26436 ?        Sl   12:25   0:11 kdeinit4: krunner [kdeinit]       

de        6095  0.3  1.1 293784 10300 ?        Rl   12:25   0:44 /usr/bin/yakuake

de        6096  0.0  0.0 284580   444 ?        Sl   12:25   0:00 /usr/bin/nm-applet

de        6099  0.0  0.4 508560  4088 ?        Sl   12:25   0:01 kdeinit4: kmix [kdeinit]          

de        6101  0.0  0.0 282096   728 ?        Sl   12:25   0:00 /usr/lib64/kde4/libexec/polkit-kde-authentication-agent-1

de        6102  0.0  0.2 346696  2524 ?        S    12:25   0:02 kdeinit4: klipper [kdeinit]       

de        6105  0.0  0.0  47596   480 ?        S    12:25   0:00 /usr/libexec/gconfd-2

de        6107  0.0  1.3 502660 11708 ?        Sl   12:25   0:11 /usr/bin/lancelot

de        6155  0.0  0.1 262232  1548 ?        S    12:25   0:00 kdeinit4: kio_http_cache_cleaner [kdeinit]

de        6338  0.0  0.2 350400  1812 ?        S    13:19   0:00 kdeinit4: kwalletd [kdeinit]      

de        6340  0.0  0.1 255756  1576 ?        S    13:19   0:00 /usr/bin/kwalletmanager --kwalletd

de        6580  0.0  0.0  18096    48 pts/2    Ss   13:39   0:00 /bin/bash

root      6845  0.0  0.0  43884    48 pts/2    S    14:25   0:00 su

root      6848  0.0  0.1  18108  1036 pts/2    S    14:25   0:00 bash

root     12513  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    15:34   0:01 [kworker/1:2]

root     12917  0.2  0.0      0     0 ?        S    16:08   0:03 [kworker/0:1]

de       12918  0.2  1.7 377892 15284 ?        Sl   16:08   0:04 kdeinit4: dolphin [kdeinit] --icon system-file-manager -caption Dolphin

de       12926  0.0  0.0   9428   488 ?        S    16:09   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/bin/libreoffice --writer

de       12927  0.0  0.0  51816   844 ?        Sl   16:09   0:00 /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/oosplash.bin --writer 

de       12939  1.7  4.6 749720 41440 ?        Sl   16:09   0:24 /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/soffice.bin --writer

de       13116  0.0  0.1  17980  1288 pts/1    Ss+  16:16   0:00 /bin/bash

root     13128  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    16:22   0:00 [kworker/1:1]

root     13129  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    16:22   0:00 [kworker/1:3]

de       13140  3.2  4.2 744204 38008 ?        Sl   16:25   0:15 /usr/lib64/chromium-browser/chrome

de       13143  0.0  0.3 876124  2820 ?        Sl   16:25   0:00 /usr/lib64/chromium-browser/chrome

de       13145  0.0  0.4 294056  3928 ?        S    16:25   0:00 /usr/lib64/chromium-browser/chrome --type=zygote

root     13146  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        Z    16:25   0:00 [chrome_sandbox] <defunct>

root     13148  0.5  0.0      0     0 ?        S    16:25   0:02 [kworker/0:0]

de       13176  0.0  0.9 923500  8296 ?        Sl   16:25   0:00 /usr/lib64/chromium-browser/chrome

de       13183  0.1  1.2 927720 10820 ?        Sl   16:25   0:00 /usr/lib64/chromium-browser/chrome

de       13189  0.2  1.8 927464 16592 ?        Sl   16:25   0:00 /usr/lib64/chromium-browser/chrome

de       13196  0.2  1.1 925140 10100 ?        Sl   16:25   0:01 /usr/lib64/chromium-browser/chrome

de       13202  0.2  1.1 926096 10196 ?        Sl   16:25   0:00 /usr/lib64/chromium-browser/chrome 

de       13209  0.1  1.0 923504  9204 ?        Sl   16:25   0:00 /usr/lib64/chromium-browser/chrome

de       13266  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        Z    16:26   0:00 [chrome] <defunct>

de       13267  1.9  2.8 978156 25396 ?        Sl   16:26   0:08 /usr/lib64/chromium-browser/chrome

de       13286  0.9  3.2 971240 29164 ?        Sl   16:27   0:03 /usr/lib64/chromium-browser/chrome

root     13318  0.0  0.1  15008  1060 pts/2    R+   16:33   0:00 ps aux
```

Here's free -m

```
             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:           871        797         74          0          2         94

-/+ buffers/cache:        699        171

Swap:         1027        453        573

```

Yes, I know memory is less -- but let this box remain this way.

----------

## Gusar

You're running kde4, libreoffice and chromium and you're wondering what is consuming so much ram? How 'bout kde4, libreoffice and chromium?  :Smile: 

Ok, seriously, I don't see anything weird in those three together consuming 700MB of ram.

----------

## Thistled

Yes, it's quite amazing how when one kills gdm and sits at console, how much more RAM becomes available.

I take advantage of this in the evenings. When I'm asleep, BOINC has more memory available, and can therefore crunch RAM intensive workunits.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dE_logics

They don't consume that much of ram. They use 500 MB on moderate usage.

The problem is yet again -- with ATI and composting (as I suspected from the beginning). Just when I thought the performance improved with the new Kwin, there was this issue   :Sad: 

On switching desktops, memory usage increases by 100 to 200 MB -- and it never falls back. I forced swapoff, and did this repeatedly until the memory consumption reached from 400M to 710M without starting any new application and not touching the opened apps, after which KDM switched composting off; the memory consumption didn't drop, but after that switching desktops did not consumed memory.

So, I suspect this issue is with DRM+KMS.

Combine this with the old unresolved issue - 

https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=37262

All in all, I think this system will end up as some kinda server.

----------

## Chiitoo

If you indeed have a compost in there, that might be your problem.   :Razz: 

Sorry, I don't really have anything helpful to say.

I just... couldn't resist...

----------

